# bestätigungsmail senden



## creativeheadz (1. Juni 2005)

hallo,
 ich nochmal 

wenn sich ein user bei mir registriert möchte ich das eine Bestätigungsmial an die angegebene email adresse gesendet wird. Kennt jemand nen code dafür

Creative...


----------



## BlackLove2005 (1. Juni 2005)

Hallo,

versuch es mal damit:


```
<?php

$registration_empfeanger = "".$_POST['mail']."";             
$registration_betreff = "Danke für die Anmeldung";
$registration_text = 
$echo = "Hallo ".$_POST['name']."
Du hast dich grade erfolgreich bei \"Meine Seite \" registriert.

Wir wünschen dir ganz viel Spaß.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
";

mail($registration_empfeanger, $registration_betreff, $registration_text, "FROM: was auch immer<support>");
```

Musst halt noch so anpassen wir du es brauchst. Die Mail Addy und auch der Benutzername wird gerade aus einer DB geholt. Ich denke das wird es ja dann bei dir auch oder?

Gruß  BlackLove2005


----------



## tim-pong (2. Juni 2005)

Mist. Da war einer schneller 

Jetzt könnte man natürlich noch einen Aktivierungscode mitschicken (damit mein Beitrag nicht ganz so umsonst war)!

Wahrscheinlich hast du den Benutzer schon in die Datenbank eingetragen. Mach doch noch eine zusätzliche Spalte, in die du einen zufällig generierten Aktivierungscode schreibst. Den schickst du dann auch per Mail mit. Wenn der User dann auf den Link in seiner eM@il klickt, kommt er auf die Seite des Scripts, dieses erkennt den im Querystring angehängten Code (der muss natürlich einzigartig in deiner DB sein) und sucht den Dintrag in der Datenbank.


----------



## BlackLove2005 (2. Juni 2005)

Hi,

tja das stimmt da war ich ein wenig schneller    

Gruß  BlackLove2005


----------



## creativeheadz (2. Juni 2005)

cool danke für die prompte antowrt...
wäre natürlich auch cool wenn ich den code mit der email aktivierung bekomme ...

creative... (den rest schreib ich nicht mehr sonst muss ich zu viel tippen)


----------



## BlackLove2005 (2. Juni 2005)

Hallo,

na ja das habe ich zwar auch aber ein wenig musst du schon noch selber machen oder? Aber wenn du heute Morgen immer noch nichts hast dann poste ich dir das gerne nur jetzt kommt mein Freund und wir gehen noch was trinken. Nicht Böse sein!

ACHTUNG: Achte bitte auf die Groß und klein Schreibung

Gruß  BlackLove2005


----------



## creativeheadz (2. Juni 2005)

ok ich werds versuchen... danke schon mal...welche groß klein schreibung meinst du?


----------



## BlackLove2005 (2. Juni 2005)

Hallo,

na ja dass du das heute noch fertig machen kannst hier bekommst du noch den Rest. Wenn du Fragen hast kann ich dir das erst wieder ab 8 Uhr heute morgen beantworten. Muss wirklich los nun.

Welche Groß und Klein Schreibung DEINE

Hier der Code:

//aktivieren.php

```
<?PHP
$sql = "UPDATE userdata SET Aktiviert='Y' WHERE name='".$_GET['name']."' AND Code='".$_GET['Code']."'"; 

// SQL ausführen 
mysql_query($sql) OR die($sql."\n<br/>\n".mysql_error());		

//Anzahl betroffener Datensätze ausgeben: 
if (mysql_affected_rows() < 1) 
{ 
echo "Account nicht aktiviert."; 
} 
else 
{ 
echo "Account aktiviert!"; 
} 
?>
```

ACHTUNG: Du musst noch eine Verbindung zur DB aufbauen aber wie man da macht weißt du ja oder. 

Ach ja dann musst du das n dem Script was ich dir etwas weiter oben gegeben habe also mit der Mail das noch ändern:

http://www.DEINE SEINE.de/aktivieren.php?name=".$_POST['name']."&Code=".$c."

EDIT: Du brauchst dann in der DB noch eine Splate mit Aktiviert oder so aber das steht alles da wen du dir mal das Script hier anschaust


----------

